# what do you call spider keepers



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

my gran was asking me the over day what do you call spider keeps and i said i dont know lol


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

tarantulamatt said:


> my gran was asking me the over day what do you call spider keeps and i said i dont know lol


Idiots: victory:


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

1. Arachnaaddicts : victory:

2. Mad :lol2:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Arachnologist is someone who studies spiders and as keeping spiders can also be classed as studying them also you could call someone who keeps spiders an Arachnologist.


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

yeah thats pritty true 

were all a bit mad :crazy:


----------



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

I usually get called spider woman :lol2:

or just plain crazy


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Arachnoculturelist if your in the US.


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

spiderman


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Freaks, FREEEEAKS.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I get called a weirdo for my spider loving habits, but the courts said it was unatural and put me in prison for 5 years


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I'd go with an Arachnophile .


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> I'd go with an Arachnophile .


Sounds a bit noncey has to be said "I was banged up for a few weeks with this beast I later found out he was in for arachnophilia :gasp:":lol2:


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

i cant belive that we havent got a proper name apart from freaks lol


----------



## spiderwoman (Mar 10, 2010)

Arachnomaniac


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Seriously though, the term is most likely/usually: spider-keepers or tarantula-keepers. Think like fish-keepers...


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> Seriously though, the term is most likely/usually: spider-keepers or tarantula-keepers. Think like fish-keepers...


true but its boreing dont you think

we need a really good name thats catchy lol


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Incywincyologist :2thumb:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

People who keep herps = herpers
People who keep inverts = inverters


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

arachnologists, tarantula enthusiasts, spider collector. I prefer Adz r Smithy.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

I just get called strange :2thumb:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

brownj6709 said:


> I just get called strange :2thumb:


So you decided to live up to the name and got some T's ? :lol2:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Damn strait


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

How about 'inverters'

That will give people a shock :whistling2:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

kevhutch said:


> How about 'inverters'
> 
> That will give people a shock :whistling2:


Sounds like people that go around and turn things upside down . :lol2:


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

Well done Matt

Good to see someone with a dodgey sense of humour as me this early on a monday morning
:lol2:
Cheers kev


----------



## Froggins (Jan 30, 2008)

I get called,

Errrr
OMG you dont?
Stay away from me
Freaky
Buglady

a list as long as my arm :lol2:
I think we should be called Spidologists :2thumb:


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

i used to get called all those names before i kept spids:lol2:

oh! except the bug lady, well only at weekends:blush:


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

for some reason i get compared to this bloke:










because im mad apparently? :hmm:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Also "inverter" may make ppl think you work in a tool hire shop :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

nah, they are toolologists

common mistake to the untrained eye


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

kevhutch said:


> nah, they are toolologists
> 
> common mistake to the untrained eye


Come to think of it I'm sure iv been callled one of those at some time or something very much like :hmm:


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

lol, me too:lol2:


----------

